# How was this grooved drywall done?



## UPbuilder (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a customer that I will be building a large upscale home for next year. He has emailed pictures of a house he wants to duplicate and one thing he liked was the grooved drywall. He had rented this vacation house and said it was indeed drywall as one of his kids had banged it up. Any ideas how this was done?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ummm, don't see the groovy groves. :sad:

Never seen that sorta thing but I'm justa young pup.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.trim-tex.com/ask-a-question.html


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Might be cheaper to use wood.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you should try a router. Should be a little messy and maybe even fun.

Does it have to be drywall or can you use wood like OHD suggested?



Paulie said:


> Ummm, don't see the groovy groves. :sad:
> 
> Never seen that sorta thing but I'm justa young pup.


I'm guessing the drywall is on the walls..


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

How deep are the grooves? Could you attach a plastic c channel around the room at equal spaces before you hang your wallboard, flat tape and mud over them then cut the flat tape out that bridged the c channel gap?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=278


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

griz said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=278


Bingo.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I was so close. Nice find griz!
Now the op has to stick around long enough to show us the installation pictures. Hope you do op


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I still can't see the grooves. :sad:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I still can't see the grooves. :sad:


They are difficult to see...

Look close at the fireplace, they run horizontally.


----------



## UPbuilder (Oct 18, 2010)

griz said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=278


Thanks! Lots of work for the effect, hope he doesn't want this through the whole house.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've done that but with aluminum riglet. What a pain. Inside,outside 45's and 22-1/2's...........Miter saws and jigs.........Whew

Better you than me. 

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That product leaves a 1/2" groove. The pic looks more like 1/4"


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Paulie said:


> I still can't see the grooves. :sad:


Put your glasses on. :whistling....:laughing:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The picture could have been larger. I wonder if you should use rock lath cause its 16"x 48" x 3/8" thats a lot of rips out of a 4x8 or even larger sheet of drywall
Hey if your customer is willing to pay the price knock it out post picture as you install it, I would like to see how you manage:thumbsup: Good Luck


----------



## spockafd (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like either control joint or reveal bead. You'd hang the rock, use your laser to establish a horizontal reference, cut the slots with your roto-zip, and install the beads. The reveal beads are usually plastic, and can be stapled in, some of the control joints are heavier metal and are screwed to the studs. With that many of these, your wall will essentially be skim coated by the time they're all filled and finished. Lots of extra work. Take the pic to your local drywall supply house, and they'll be able to get you what you need.

-Spockafd


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Trim tex make them reveal beads. 

Here you got just grabbed this from me folder


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive used the reveal beads before.

Say your running your reveal strip every 2 feet horizontaly. Cut a piece of rock at 23 1/2" and hang it then set a rotating laser at 2', spray glue/staple the trim tex bead on then continue the process. Works good.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Go to your drywall supplier, folks who make expansion joints make a piece for that.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Look up fry reglet, we do some sweet stuff with that and wood panels, of imagine drywall would look cool and give the same effect


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I can see all the woman saying, "great, another dust trap" :laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Griz and Wilson have it. They make a piecs that is meant for this, it's not expensive, just very time consuming. the times I seen it done they hung the rock and cut out the spaces with a drywall router.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats gotta be dusty. Routers and drywall :blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Thats gotta be dusty. Routers and drywall :blink:


I've seen it done twice. Hanging crew just cut the rips, set them to a chalk line & repeated....guy hanging all the corner beads set the horizontals....they were FAST.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Probity Drywall (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like 10" step from the step you would put under drywall cove. Just glue & brad nail it on caulk the edges. I like it! A little high on material but low on labour. Thanks for sharing that photo


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

You better make sure everything in the room is dead level.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

set your table saw @ 10'' . OUTSIDE and start rippen. use .25 tile spacers . the saw will give you a clean cut. spray a mist of water in gaps and use a small 90 inside roller. this will fuse the drywall together and give you a v shape . calk lighty and paint


----------

